
Ask HN: What are some great comment threads on HN? - zkmon
I came across a couple today (on the cloud costs, life-changing ideas etc). I have book-marked some in the past also. Wondering what else I missed.
======
rajnathani
I personally liked this comment thread on LIDAR from last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20631535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20631535)

